# "My Pegoretti has arrived...."



## BunnV

That was the first line in the ebay listing for an orange Orca size 57....the exact frame I had been looking for. 

The seller went by the name "Blacksquid" which I quickly discovered was an RBR member. I checked out his posts and found out that soon after he bought his Orca brand new, he decided that he really wanted a Pegoretti. 

I am soooooo happy he did. His lust for Italian steel has made my dream of Spanish carbon and affordable reality. 

After testing my friends new Orca way back in November 07, I've been slowly piecing together parts....selling junk out of my garage on eBay and turning it into this beautiful, new-to-me 2007 Orbea Orca! 

The frame came with the fork, seatpost, headset and carbon spacers. I bought the handle bars used. Everything else is brand new. This is my first build. I did it all myself with the exception of cutting the steerer and final tuning. The wheels are "daily riders", I have a set of Rolfs on order for Sundays.

Blacksquid, if you're out there, I hope you love your Pegoretti as much as I love my Orca! 

I can't stop staring at it!:yikes:


----------



## MisterMike

BunnV said:


> I can't stop staring at it!:yikes:


Me too. Sweet ride.


----------



## godot

My credit card is so very happy that Orbea never made that frame in 62cm.

Enjoy your new bike.


----------



## rhauft

Sweet ride Bunn, congrats & enjoy!
Question: Why did you reverse your brakes ???


----------



## BunnV

*It's motorcycle style*



rhauft said:


> Sweet ride Bunn, congrats & enjoy!
> Question: Why did you reverse your brakes ???


Thanks rhauft! 

I reversed the brakes because I'm a long time motorcycle rider and it just feels more natural (to me) to have the front brake in my right hand.


----------



## blacksquid

Well, I'm impressed. :thumbsup: Your Orca looks hot, Hot, HOT!!! with SRAM Force. Hope you post after you get the Rolfs installed! Bound to sweeten that ride up. Congrats!


----------



## 55/Rad

Sweet Bunn....love the overall look and balance.

Which Rolfs are you thinking - Vigors, Elans?

That saddle was my favorite of all time...for about 10 minutes. That's how long I had it before I destroyed it in a run-in with a garage door...never forget the bike is on top of the car. Couldn't justify spending the green to get another.

And the Neuvations are good bang-for-the-buck wheels. I rode a set heavily for 2 years and only once had to grease the innards of the rear. I do prefer them sans decals as I feel they pull the eye away from the most important part of the bike - the frame.

Is that a 57?

55/Rad


----------



## PinarelloFan

LOL .. nice ride but no pegoretti .. Like every orca owner , you will have moved on from it in a year or two .. Like you have already done.....They should have a lease program on them ...
\


I feel cheated by your post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BunnV

blacksquid said:


> Well, I'm impressed. :thumbsup: Your Orca looks hot, Hot, HOT!!! with SRAM Force. Hope you post after you get the Rolfs installed! Bound to sweeten that ride up. Congrats!


Thank you, thank you! Coming from the original owner that is high praise indeed. I appreciate the compliments. I've been riding it almost everyday and it is everything I hoped it would be....fast, light, responsive and damn good looking! 

Thanks again!


----------



## BunnV

55/Rad said:


> Sweet Bunn....love the overall look and balance.
> 
> Which Rolfs are you thinking - Vigors, Elans?
> 
> That saddle was my favorite of all time...for about 10 minutes. That's how long I had it before I destroyed it in a run-in with a garage door...never forget the bike is on top of the car. Couldn't justify spending the green to get another.
> 
> And the Neuvations are good bang-for-the-buck wheels. I rode a set heavily for 2 years and only once had to grease the innards of the rear. I do prefer them sans decals as I feel they pull the eye away from the most important part of the bike - the frame.
> 
> Is that a 57?
> 
> 55/Rad


55/Rad, if you like it, I must have done a good job because all of your bikes are hooked-up! I had to laugh about your seat incident, I did the same thing with a mountain bike :mad2: 

I got the Neuvations because the Rolfs are on backorder and for $240 to my door I figured they were better than used wheels I was looking at on eBay. They get great reviews on RBR and so far I have no complaints! I took 20 stickers off the wheels and still have 4 on each rim! 

The frame is a 57. Set up the way it is with relatively heavy wheels it weighs 16.44 pounds with pedals according to my Ultimate digital scale. 

The Rolfs I ordered are the Vigor SL's. I think the combination of the Vigors and the SRAM Red cassette I have will drop at least 1 pound off the bike and get me into the 15's.


----------



## 55/Rad

BunnV said:


> I had to laugh about your seat incident, I did the same thing with a mountain bike :mad2:


Whimper whimper...I loved this saddle.


----------



## BunnV

PinarelloFan said:


> LOL .. nice ride but no pegoretti .. Like every orca owner , you will have moved on from it in a year or two .. Like you have already done.....They should have a lease program on them ...
> \
> 
> 
> I feel cheated by your post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got you!  

It's not MY Pegoretti that arrived, it's the previous owner of my frame that got a Pegoretti. 

I don't know what makes you think I'll be sick of the Orca in a couple of years. For me it's a dream bike. I'm not sure what I like better; riding it, waxing it, or staring at it! :blush2:


----------



## BunnV

55/Rad said:


> Whimper whimper...I loved this saddle.


OUCH! You really killed it! I just ripped the cover off of mine. It wasn't a nice Selle Italia either, it was just a WTB something or another.


----------



## Sojourner2005

*That is one beautiful bike*

I love your Orca! It is an absolutely gorgeous bike. I have a question. You stated:



> I don't know what makes you think I'll be sick of the Orca in a couple of years. For me it's a dream bike. I'm not sure what I like better; riding it, waxing it, or staring at it!


What do you use to wax your bikes? Thanks


----------



## BunnV

Sojourner2005 said:


> I love your Orca! It is an absolutely gorgeous bike. I have a question. You stated:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to wax your bikes? Thanks


Thanks for the compliment! I use Meguiar's Gold Class liquid wax. It's easier than paste wax and is made specifically for clearcoat. It's the bomb!:thumbsup: 

I have no affiliation with Meguiar's but I did used to detail cars and motorcycles as a business.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

BunnV said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I use Meguiar's Gold Class liquid wax. It's easier than paste wax and is made specifically for clearcoat. It's the bomb!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have no affiliation with Meguiar's but I did used to detail cars and motorcycles as a business.


Nice bike -- don't drive that one into the garage! You guys have me wanting to trade up. As a person who has wrecked two bikes on the garage door, here's what I do now to avoid it in the future -- before I leave I roll the lawn mower over by the door so I have to get out and move it before I can pull in. I also stick the opener in the back seat so I have to reach for it -- makes me think twice. As an added reminder, I printed up a hang tag with "Bike on Roof" that goes on the mirror before I leave. So far so good, considering I often drive away with a $2,500 Yeti MB and my $3,500 Orbea on the rack.


----------



## BunnV

Big Jim Mac said:


> Nice bike -- don't drive that one into the garage! As an added reminder, I printed up a hang tag with "Bike on Roof" that goes on the mirror before I leave. So far so good, considering I often drive away with a $2,500 Yeti MB and my $3,500 Orbea on the rack.


Thanks! I promise I won't smash it on the garage. I used to put a post-it note on my speedo that read "Bike on roof!" Now, I'm just mindful that I don't eff up.


----------



## Sojourner2005

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info re:the wax...your bikes sparkle...Good to know I can use in on my motorbike also...I once drove my car into a garage door, without the added convenience of having a bike on top...but that's a story for another day! Note to self:wait until door opens all the way...


----------



## PinarelloFan

BunnV said:


> Got you!
> 
> It's not MY Pegoretti that arrived, it's the previous owner of my frame that got a Pegoretti.
> 
> I don't know what makes you think I'll be sick of the Orca in a couple of years. For me it's a dream bike. I'm not sure what I like better; riding it, waxing it, or staring at it! :blush2:


I can read ! I got why you used the title for the thread . I also get why someone would sell there orca for a pegoretti . My respone was driven by my disapointment , expecting to see a killer new Dario build only to see a cookie cutter orca ....


----------



## BunnV

PinarelloFan said:


> I can read ! I got why you used the title for the thread . I also get why someone would sell there orca for a pegoretti . My respone was driven by my disapointment , expecting to see a killer new Dario build only to see a cookie cutter orca ....


Sorry to disappoint you PinarelloFan. I'll have to disagree with your "cookie cutter" comment though. I've never seen another Orca exactly like mine. If you have, post a picture of it and prove me wrong. 

By the way, I notice you don't have any pictures posted...lets see what you ride.


----------



## PinarelloFan

BunnV said:


> Sorry to disappoint you PinarelloFan. I'll have to disagree with your "cookie cutter" comment though. I've never seen another Orca exactly like mine. If you have, post a picture of it and prove me wrong.
> 
> By the way, I notice you don't have any pictures posted...lets see what you ride.



Your right , most people use nicer groups on ther Orca's ...

Hear are my rides..







This will be done in the next day or so .. Waiting for record alloy crank , regal saddle , colnago post ...will post as soon as complete.. 



PS: do a better search , the pics are probably considered over posted by some .. I have um up hear a few times...


----------



## BunnV

PinarelloFan said:


> Your right , most people use nicer wheels and groups on ther Orca's ...
> 
> Hear are my rides..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: do a better search , the pics are probably over posted by some .. I have um up hear a few times...


Most people know the difference between "your" and "you're", "here" and "hear" too. I wont hold that against you though. Nice bikes:thumbsup: 
If I were really short like you, I'd love to have that Colnago. I used to have a white one just like it.


----------



## PinarelloFan

BunnV said:


> Most people know the difference between "your" and "you're", "here" and "hear" too. I wont hold that against you though. Nice bikes:thumbsup:
> If I were really short like you, I'd love to have that Colnago. I used to have a white one just like it.


English isn't most peoples fourth language :thumbsup:

If it was white and not Saronni paint , it was nothing like it.....


----------



## BunnV

PinarelloFan said:


> English isn't most peoples fourth language :thumbsup:
> 
> If it was white and not Saronni paint , it was nothing like it.....


It must suck to have small dog syndrome :frown2:


----------



## PinarelloFan

BunnV said:


> It must suck to have small dog syndrome :frown2:



Maybe I'll go get an Orca to make me feel better Freud !! NOT


----------



## BunnV

*11 years later! Where is that hater?*

<img src="https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t498/bunnv1/ZeUlT8uVw7iUk_8LZEvv_i5e3W8UrRIPQOlEc7wOkCk-2048x1536_zpsdlfl8hve.jpg" border="0" alt="11 years later photo ZeUlT8uVw7iUk_8LZEvv_i5e3W8UrRIPQOlEc7wOkCk-2048x1536_zpsdlfl8hve.jpg"/>

I know "PinarelloFan" was banned eons ago, but just in case he's still around lurking under a different user name, I want him to to know that I _still_ have my Orca and it even has decent wheels on it! hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

Blacksquid if you're still out there, thank you again for an awesome frameset! 

Current weight is 13.58 pounds. Mileage is 10,000 plus. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

BunnV... that is a sweet looking Orbea. I too just purchased my dream bike frame. A cousin to the Ocra, a Onix ssn, I'll be building it up over the winter for its maiden voyage next spring 2020. :thumbsup:


----------

